# Spam $1.99/can Celebrity Ham $1.99/can @ Walgreens



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Walgreens has Spam on sale for $1.99 a can this week as well as Celebrity canned ham for $1.99 each as well. I dont know what the celebrity canned ham is like for quality but maybe someone can fill me in before i buy a bunch.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey thanks....celebrity hams are pretty good fried up with eggs, even used to make pea soup or sandwiches in a pinch. I like to keep a few onhand, and a few in the trailer and river cabin


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the Spam... that is a good buy in my area.. It's right at $3 at our WM store. The ham isn't bad... definately had a good little flavor to it.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

If you care about the expration dates on canned goods be sure to check them on the food for sale at Walgreen's. Last month I went to two different Walgreen stores in this area to buy canned goods on sale and found, at both sores, the food they were selling was past the expration date stamped on the tins.

Bill


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Lomisimo, is there a Walgreens near you?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

K, Ladycat can u please pretty please give us a link spam coupons ? Please.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Pelenaka said:


> K, Ladycat can u please pretty please give us a link spam coupons ? Please.


I can't find any, darnit. :Bawling:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love Spam....guilty, guilty...love to cut it into matchstick thin pieces..heat the skillet, warm the tortillas, fry up chopped onion, jalapeno peppers, add some Salsa, add the Spam,diced tomato, and put in the warm tortilla...add a little Cheddar to the mix...YUMMY !


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

How long past the expiration date can you keep canned hams?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

Karen said:


> How long past the expiration date can you keep canned hams?


A really long time. Many years, as long as they don't get any rust (which would break the seal).


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> I can't find any, darnit. :Bawling:


That's gotta be one of the sadest things I can think of besides CVS being out of TP & me having coupons, and bonus bucks to spend. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Pelenaka said:


> That's gotta be one of the sadest things I can think of besides CVS being out of TP & me having coupons, and bonus bucks to spend.
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


:hysterical:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

NOW there are Spam coupons.

The February All You magazine has a coupon for $1.50 off 3 cans.

The Walgreens sale plus coupons showing up indicates to me that Hormel has started a promotional campaign for Spam. In the coming weeks, there will probably be more sales and coupons popping up. I plan to be ready.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

GrannyG said:


> I love Spam....guilty, guilty...love to cut it into matchstick thin pieces..heat the skillet, warm the tortillas, fry up chopped onion, jalapeno peppers, add some Salsa, add the Spam,diced tomato, and put in the warm tortilla...add a little Cheddar to the mix...YUMMY !


nom nom nom
guilty spam lover here too...
Thanks Ladycat about the coupon info


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

ladycat said:


> NOW there are Spam coupons.
> 
> The February All You magazine has a coupon for $1.50 off 3 cans.
> 
> The Walgreens sale plus coupons showing up indicates to me that Hormel has started a promotional campaign for Spam. In the coming weeks, there will probably be more sales and coupons popping up. I plan to be ready.


:nanner: I am so freak'n happy. I think that it has been over a year or more spam has graced a cast iron skillet. 
I'll have to break down & buy a mag.
Thank you Ladycat.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Pelenaka said:


> I'll have to break down & buy a mag.
> Thank you Ladycat.


I've got 2 subscriptions that cost me 83 cents a copy.

I also get at least 2 newsstand copies (for which there are frequently coupons to buy them). 

Sometimes I buy more than 2. Last year, there was a coupon in there for a FREE big bag of chicken jerky. I bought 10 extra copies and laid up a big supply of dried up chicken that will last a long time.

(you think 10 copies is a lot? Some of the people on the coupon forums bought 50 to 100 copies that month).


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

CVS has bumblebee tuna for 66 cents a can, limit 10. 5 oz cans. Also food lion has their label can vegs 2/$1. Made in USA and includes mixed vegs and peas with the usual green beans and corn.&#9824;


----------

